# GT USA vs Korea(exhibition) 1:30AM Tuesday Morning ESPN2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>Aug. 15 

3 p.m.​


</TD><TD class=text width="48%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>*USA vs. Korea*



​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="21%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>Jamsil Gymnasium, Seoul, Korea​


</TD><TD class=text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc height=25>*ESPN2* 

_1:30 am ET_
_Aug. 14_
_*NBATV*_
_Aug. 16
4 pm ET_​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I personally don't see the point of this game beyond it being a courtesy to the host country and a very close US ally.There doesn't seem much that we gain from playing a team that failed to qualify for the WC and is 23rd in the FIBA rankings.Of course that doesn't mean I won't watch it.After this game we have one Hoops for Troops event at Camp Casey in South Korea and then it's on to Japan for Pool Play starting with Puerto Rico.It should be noted that Lithuania was only able to beat the Koreans 83-81,but other NT's have had little difficulty with them so far as I can tell.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i don't think they're airing the game live. 

it's tape delay on espn at *1:30 pm* Tuesday 8/15 according to this link:

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?page=TeamUSATVschedule


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It wont be shown live but not that it matters because this should be a relatively easy game.

Good to see that the troops stationed in Korea will get a nice show put on for them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't be sure,but I got the info from USABasketball.com.The page from ESPN.com says it was last updated on July 12th so it's hard to say if that information is up to date.The game that confuses me is the PR game which is listed on three different dates in Japan,on ESPN2 and on delay on NBA TV.Hard for me to figure out how we can watch the game the day before it happens when Japan is +13 hours relative to the East Coast(plus or minus an hour maybe)

<TABLE class=text cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=roster-text width="14%" bgColor=#cccccc>Aug. 19

2 p.m.​


</TD><TD width="48%" bgColor=#cccccc>USA vs. Puerto Rico

Game Story / Box Score / Quotes ​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="21%" bgColor=#cccccc>Sapporo, Japan​


</TD><TD class=roster-text width="17%" bgColor=#cccccc>*ESPN2* 

_Aug. 18_
_1 am ET_
*NBATV*
_Aug. 20_
_4 pm ET_​


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
LINK​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

On ESPN's tv listings, it shows that the game is on August 19 at 1AM ET which would be live.
http://sports.espn.go.com/espntv/espnGuide
It also shows that the Korean game is at 1:30PM ET.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, they're showing the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS live. so the Aug. 19th info is correct. USA v. PR. 

this last exhibition friendly with Korea will be tape delayed.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just by watching few highlights on SportsCenter, I can tell that these guys are having fun.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Just by watching few highlights on SportsCenter, I can tell that these guys are having fun.


I agree. They all look like they enjoy playing with each other.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree. They all look like they enjoy playing with each other.


Sort of like the '92 Dream Team.

But I think all similarities end ther.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

im watching it now, i see the scoreboard but no game. theyre interviewing some rookie players.....


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

what gives, 1:30 ET means 10:30 pacific but im just getting tennis crap and after that, some little league game is on the schedule.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I just saw a score of USA 28, Korea 17 on NBATV's ticker. 2nd quarter.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

lakegz said:


> what gives, 1:30 ET means 10:30 pacific but im just getting tennis crap and after that, some little league game is on the schedule.



The game will be showed via tape delay at 1:30pm on ESPN.

Right now the score is USA 36, Korea 20. Live scoring at the bottom of NBATV.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

USA 44
Korea 22


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime USA 62 Korea 35

Good night!


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Mmm, domination. Don't remember the final score, but i think it was by 52+ points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Final score 116-63. USA outscored them 40-22 in the 2nd qtr...

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box5.html

Looks like Lebron was eating them up, 23pts on 10/12 shooting with 6rebs/4assts/4stls. Good games by Brand (he has played well) and Wade. 

Interestingly JJ is still the leader in minutes played, Coach K must really like him.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I want my ESPN back


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Boxscore

oops, hadn't realized Benedict Boozer already added this link.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Walton just called one of the ref Oh you Suck didn't he?In the box his name is Y.S Oh


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Was anyone else unimpressed with Ha Seung Jin? He plays in the NBA, but was he drafted on potential alone? I mean he has zero offensive game he is a head taller than anyone on the court and he can't put the ball in the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Was anyone else unimpressed with Ha Seung Jin? He plays in the NBA, but was he drafted on potential alone? I mean he has zero offensive game he is a head taller than anyone on the court and he can't put the ball in the basket.


Did you see in the 1st half when he missed a wide open layup. It should be almost impossible for a guy that tall to be stuffed by the rim.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Did you see in the 1st half when he missed a wide open layup. It should be almost impossible for a guy that tall to be stuffed by the rim.


haha I know he must have ben trying to throw it at the rim, he is also really awkward.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would suck to be that tall. Especially in a culture of predominantly shorter people.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I was kinda shocked by how BAD Korea was. If team USA had come out w/ the same intensity they did against some of the better teams, this could've easily been an 70+ victory. Great show by LeBron(WOW), Wade, Paul and DWIGHT HOWARD, who had a Russell-esque stretch at one point in the game. He was amazing. Good to see Bruce get some burn b4 he gets cut. Kirk looked really tired. Brand still can't miss a shot from 15-18 feet. Everybody else looked solid w/ the exception of Bosh. His lack of strength has been exposed in these international rules where you can be A LOT more physical. The worry is the play of our big men on D. The rebounding/shot blocking/defensive presence just isn't there aside from Howard. We're gonna be involved in some really TOUGH games when going up against good big men. Offense looks very good.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really can't see any point of this game after the fact.We weren't even trying very hard in my opinion and it was never in doubt.Some of those guys on Lebron looked like me trying to guard an NBA player...It was as if they weren't even there on a lot of his baskets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few highlights

I'm enjoying watching these guys. Glad exhibition is over. Time to get to the real stuff. :banana:


----------

